# tetra aqua art 60 - lighting upgrade



## Nabhan Khan (4 Nov 2008)

hi, i was flicking through my local trade it this morning and found a cheap tetra aqua art 60,
it comes with the standard 15watt lighting but also comes with an ehiem external classic filter all for Â£50

i was wondering is there any way of upgrading the lighting to about 20 - 25 watts.

i dont want to get a luminaire because i like the look of the lid.

i have a bag of eco complete and a bag of flourite black in my shed, ill use a mix of both or one or the either.

if need be i can lose the lid, my idea was to lose the hood and use my 18 watt clip on light one of these - http://www.stm-shop.co.uk/cgi-bin/sh000 ... %23a79#a79 its the solaris clip on light 18 watt.

any other ideas


----------



## Nabhan Khan (4 Nov 2008)

im only going to be growing crypts in the tank, so lighitng is meant to be low.


----------



## aaronnorth (4 Nov 2008)

here is how i did mine in my elite 60, which i would imagine to be very similar:

1) drill hole in the lid
2) get a nut & bolt, fasten the lighitng clip in place
3) attach light unit

10min job.


----------



## Nabhan Khan (4 Nov 2008)

i have seen your lighitng upgrade before, does you hood not overheat running a pc and another tube?

i have been looking on aquatics online at lighting

seems the best option to go for would be to get a hagen t5ho luminaire the single bulbed one.
so that would give me 24 watts of lighting (2.1wpg)

however i probably wont get the luminaire until christmas and keep the 15 watt lighting now

thanks for all


----------



## aaronnorth (4 Nov 2008)

i only run the 36w PC. 

it doesnt get hot, just warm - only the screws do and they burn! I put some blue tac over them though  8) so it takes a few seconds to burn you rather than instantly.

You could go for a T6 tube from AE?


----------



## Nabhan Khan (4 Nov 2008)

na, im gettin the luminaire.
i spoke to the guy on the phone, i bought it off him.
hes dropping it round tommorow becouse he lives so close.
its gonna be in the shed though atleast until next may.
my mum said she doesnt want me gettin another tank until my gcses are over, i understand her.
so the tan is on hold until then.

btw 2,1wpg in a 12gallon tank is regarded as low light isnt it?
as the wpg doesnt apply to smaller tanks i thought?


----------



## aaronnorth (5 Nov 2008)

the size of the tank in which you need more lighting than usualy is said to be 10gallon, so in the 12g, 2.1wpg will be medium high light.


----------

